
Finite of sense and infinite of thought [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_nPnURW6BU
======
jimhefferon
Thank you to OP for posting. Is there a place, besides HN, where I can find
more like this? I am interested particularly in that it is about theory of
computation and in the fact that it is detailed and substantive, as contrasted
with introductory class lectures for sophomores.

(I am aware of the ToC blog feed [http://cstheory-feed.org/](http://cstheory-
feed.org/), which is also a good source to keep an eye on.)

~~~
espeed
Ron Pressler (the presenter) is an active contributor to HN [1], and he blogs
at blogs at [https://pron.github.io](https://pron.github.io) [2]. There he has
a multi-part blog post under the same name as the presentation, and if he
chimes in here, he may be able to provide ptrs to additional resources (else
ping him on Twitter [3]).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pron](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pron)

[2] [https://pron.github.io](https://pron.github.io),
[http://www.paralleluniverse.co](http://www.paralleluniverse.co)

[3] [https://twitter.com/pressron](https://twitter.com/pressron),
[https://twitter.com/puniverseco](https://twitter.com/puniverseco)

